# removing front tweeters...



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

anyone have a quick run on how to replace the front tweeters?

I looked thru the diy...saw the door panel removal, which worked like a champ!
couldn't find a removal of the tweeters...

Thanks for any help!

Oh I have a 07 A3...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

keithrash said:


> anyone have a quick run on how to replace the front tweeters?
> 
> I looked thru the diy...saw the door panel removal, which worked like a champ!
> couldn't find a removal of the tweeters...
> ...


It's pretty easy. Just pull the a-pillar trim out and up. The tweeter is in a plastic basket that twist-locks in to the a-pillar trim. Be careful when removing and reinstalling the a-pillar trim since you don't want to damage the side curtain airbags :thumbup:


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

pull out first, then up?

dont want an airbag in my face...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Pics:



yam said:


>


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Be sure to disconnect battery.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mike3141 said:


> Be sure to disconnect battery.


I never have...but that doesn't mean it's not a good idea :laugh:


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

Thanks guys!!!!

that was perfect!!!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> Be sure to disconnect battery.


why? No more chance of the airbag going off removing the tweeter than putting gas in the tank.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Uber-A3 said:


> why? No more chance of the airbag going off removing the tweeter than putting gas in the tank.


IIRC I've seen others recommend disconnecting the battery any time you're working with or near the airbags. Static electricity can be tricky.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

What are you replacing the tweeters with? Any other sound system mods?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

mike3141 said:


> IIRC I've seen others recommend disconnecting the battery any time you're working with or near the airbags. Static electricity can be tricky.


Disconnecting the battery won't do diddly-squat about reducing static electricity... -Think about it for a second.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

No but static could cause the airbag controller to fire. Disconnecting the battery disables the controller.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

mike3141 said:


> No but static could cause the airbag controller to fire. Disconnecting the battery disables the controller.


But you are not working with the controller. I would be far more concerned when working near a sensor for the airbag system and that would only register a slight concern for me. No way is ESD (Electro-Static Discharge) going to trigger the airbag itself.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> No but static could cause the airbag controller to fire.


really?


----------



## keithrash (Aug 12, 2001)

skotti said:


> What are you replacing the tweeters with? Any other sound system mods?


 just swapping speakers and tweeters...stock ones going slowly... 

also have Denison for ipod... 

nothing spectacular...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't be this guy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMOsw2M9LbQ


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Seriously you guys should understand how an airbag works. :facepalm:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

drew138 said:


> Don't be this guy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMOsw2M9LbQ


 Fake. Real airbags deflate after deploying. Besides, there's no crash sensors in the dash or steering wheel so you can pound on it all you want.


----------

